# Run My Renovation



## kulbeth2012 (Jul 16, 2012)

I'm new to this forum but I wanted to see if you guys would like to help me with something. I recently purchased a 21RS from a rental company very cheap. It appeared to be in good shape but I have now discovered some leaks that resulted in rotten floors in some areas. There is also some exterior damage. In making the repairs I have some decisions to make, floors style, exterior color and new decals. I also plan on doing some modifications, such as, Convert outside stove/sink to just sink, increase storage, improve rear slide, remove couch and replace with something. Let me know what yall think. I'm open to ideas and suggestions. I plan on posting pics as I get a little deeper in to the project.

Thanks,


----------



## sptddog (Mar 22, 2006)

I can't say I'm any help in giving you pointers or ideas, but I'd def love to see pictures before, and as you go along! I learn so much from others renovations!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Looking forward to the pictures....


----------



## Snow (Sep 27, 2011)

We own a 21RS so I can't wait to see what you do. Take and post lots of pics ..


----------



## Stance (Jul 24, 2011)

Can you tell us where the problem areas, rot, etc. are? That might stir our imagination and we may be able to give you some ideas.

That being said, here are some of my ideas:

1a) We don't use the oven and likely never will. We'd like to replace the oven/cook top with just a cook top. We'd sink it down a bit so that a cook top cover would be flush to the rest of the counter top. We'd then convert the cupboard below the cook top to storage.

1b) A twist on this idea is to replace the microwave with a microwave/convection oven combo. I understand this combo is a little longer (deeper). So, we'd put it below the cook top instead of converting this space to storage. We'd then convert the original microwave cupboard to storage.

2) I'd like to add plumbing to the outside sink to drain it into the holding tank. I have no idea how to do that other than something flexible like a garden hose with a city water type of hook up on the outside of the door and another on the side of the trailer or tank. Somewhere along the way, you'd have to put in a trap too. I just don't like dumping dirty water on the ground or carrying the sink inside to dump it (I'm clumsy).

3) There are some threads detailing running heat to the bathroom. I'd also like to duct some of the A/C into it. It should be pretty easy. Just tap off on of the other ducts. The hard part is getting to it all. Our bathroom gets pretty warm and the medicine cabinet warmer yet. I'd like to keep it cool so I don't have to worry about my meds overheating. I currently open the vent and run the fan which is wasteful.

That's all that comes to mind now.


----------

